# Upset,distressed and scared



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

I took Buzz vets today, they were very nice as I waited and signed the consent forms for his op-they wouldn't quote me however. Went in to see the nurse, who was supposed to check his testicles, but didn't. She looked at Buzz like he was vermin and asked why I'd have a dog around my 1year old, 'doesn't he get vicious with the little one?' she actually said, 'no, they're best friends' I replied. She didn't check Buzz, she actually stared at him turning her nose up. When I asked for a quote on price (I have to pay in full on collection) She said 'I don't know', 'could you give me a rough idea, over £200, over £300? I need to borrow some cash if it's more than I've budgeted for', 'well, thats your problem' she replied. 'Time's ticking and I have to prepare him' ,she held out her arms, I put him in her arms and he snuggled into her, she screwed up her face and held him outwards (like he was a stinking bin bag) then walked away. Tears welling up I asked, 'he will be OK won't he?' 'Well he's very small, and he's been left for a while, so keep your fingers crossed' then she left with my dog. I'm in a terrible state. I feel guilty for leaving my baby with no compassion, I feel like an irresponsible owner, and I'm very worried I may not have the money to pay. 
I WILL BE CHANGING VETS.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG what kind of vets are they ? I would wait till you get him home and write a letter and complaint to the vet council,who do they think they are ?you are the paying customer .I'm sure he'll be fine but never never go back there.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG disgusting, definately complain!! Some people it makes you wonder why their in the jobs they are, even if she was having a bad day - you do not treat a customer/animal like that!  
But im sure your doggy is safe - she may have an attitude problem, but your doggy will be in safe hands with the staff.

I once had a vet that looked scared of our dog, they ended up money grabbers and we've since changed vets.


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

UPDATE: Just picked up Buzz as he had an adverse effect to their sedative and went mental, these 'trained' vets needed me to come in and help them remove the muzzle they put on him and calm him down and take him home as no vets could do so? He did not have the surgery, they STILL did not check for the retained testicle, and they gave me a rough quote of £250 for the surgery!!! This surgery however was not definate because he WASN'T checked prior. I'm now at home with a sedated dog looking into other vets in my village.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

That is awful. Have you had to pay for that still?
Have a look on this website Vets4Pets - Find your nearest Vets4Pets Veterinary Practice
Type in your PostCode and see if you have one locally.
Their a good vet company.
Hope your Buzz is ok


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes they tried to charge me £4 for the sedative, they booked him in for next Tuesday morning (when they have more vets to 'hold him down' apparently) and when I said will he have any reactions at home that I need to look out for they laughed at me and said 'na'. He was shaking like a leaf with HUGE pupils, the £250+ quote was based on a labradors surgery too!(slight weight/size difference?)


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would not go back there. So glad you are finding a new vet. They have no compassion


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

How horrible! If that woman is so disgusted by dogs, WHY is she a vet tech? I would find another vet for sure. I hope everything goes well with Buzz.


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

Buzz went to be seen by his new vets this evening-they think they can feel his other testicle and his op is tomorrow. As he's so nervous they will put him in a special box which will gas him ready for surgery (as he DID NOT like being restrained and injected) whilst 'under' he will have some blood tests and the surgery needed. quote for the lot around £160 !!!(big difference) My mother-in-law uses these vets for her 3 horses and 2 dogs and 6 cats, (she's very posh) and highly recommends them! So I'm 1 happy chi mumma now! Thank you all for you're very helpful advice. x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow you really had an awful experience! I am so happy you looked for another vet. It appears this new one actually knows what they are doing.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They sound like a proper vet,good job they didn't do anything and he's home


----------



## Jules75 (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG, I am totally disgusted by what you have told about your now OLD vet. I hope this woman is not a mother as I would pitty her children! So pleased you got Buzz home ok though xx


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

buzz and lola's mummy said:


> Buzz went to be seen by his new vets this evening-they think they can feel his other testicle and his op is tomorrow. As he's so nervous they will put him in a special box which will gas him ready for surgery (as he DID NOT like being restrained and injected) whilst 'under' he will have some blood tests and the surgery needed. quote for the lot around £160 !!!(big difference) My mother-in-law uses these vets for her 3 horses and 2 dogs and 6 cats, (she's very posh) and highly recommends them! So I'm 1 happy chi mumma now! Thank you all for you're very helpful advice. x


I am just SO glad you have found another vet. The one before sounds terrible!! You really should complain!! 
Take a look at this link!
Rights 4 Pets @ Vets


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't imagine being treated that way by a vet tech or a vet....as far as having a muzzle on him, well I would have been having a fit ! :foxes15: Glad you found a new vet that made you feel more comfortable about your little ones surgery.....

one vet we went too had a tiny muzzle hanging just inside the office door....they had one chihuahua who was so aggressive that they made the owner put the muzzle on him before they could even sit in the waiting room....all of the staff were always so happy to see my crew come in...no problems with their behavior:daisy:


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

Buzz, after yesterday was nervous, so I put a muzzle on him and cuddled him whilst the vet injected him with sedative, I then cuddled him for 15minutes before placing him in his 'waiting cage' for surgery. Much less stressful. As he does bolt and snap when I'm not around they're going to anesthetize him in a gas chamber like they would a rabbit, this way he will not be stressed.
Buzz has lost EXTREME amounts of weight over the past few months and no longer eats, this has worried me but my old vet never seemed concerned........this vet will give him blood tests whilst he's anesthetized to see what the problem is. 
I'm looking forward to collecting my dog later knowing he'll be treated well and on the way to recovery. x


----------

